# 9lbs = too much??



## Emma (Feb 4, 2008)

I've just started the cambridge diet. (Don't know if I'm supposed to talk about that here so I won't) I didn't eat much on friday, half started the diet but still ate a tiny bit on sat (like 966 calories including the pouches) and just ate the pouches yesterday (411 cals) and I weighed myself this morning and I've lost 9lbs since Friday. 

This to me sounds a little bit excessive for the first few days, but maybe it's normal to lose this much at first (maybe it's just water, I pee'd like 15 times yesterday lol) I don't want to lose too much at once and damage my health. 

BTW. I have my doctors permission and watchful eye over me while doing this, also I'm going through a registered councellor that you buy the pouches from and she helps and supports you. My boyfriend is doing it too but he's a fair bit lighter than me and has lost 6lbs but he ate like 1700 cals on sat (naughty lol)


----------



## Angel (Feb 4, 2008)

If this is permitted...

The first few days of any type of similar plan is generally mostly fluid loss. Make sure you drink plenty of fluids so you don't become dehydrated. Don't hold back on the fluids just so you can see results in the numbers. The fluids aid in flushing out the system as certain cells begin to break down.

I hope your physician told you not to go under 400 calories; and to take a multi vitamin.


----------



## Emma (Feb 4, 2008)

double post.


----------



## Emma (Feb 4, 2008)

I didn't get told to take a multivitamin, I think thats because the plan is nutritionally complete. I was told under no circumstances to eat any less of my pouches. The councellor lady said if I was very hungry I could add a meal of 200 cals (which I'm considering doing) but if I wasn't hungry I must eat three a day. 

Thank you for your advice. I'm drinking an awful lot of water, so much so that my partner was a bit worried yesterday. Gotta keep reminding him to drink because he hates water.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 4, 2008)

Em, I have to agree that it was probably just water.

You've said before that you enjoy things like bacon and other junk food, it's very likely that a lot of what you'd eaten before this had a ton of sodium and was making you retain water. Eliminating that stuff from your diet probably had a big impact on your water retention.

If you are drinking more water, you are going to wind up "losing" more water as it passes out of your system.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 4, 2008)

Best of luck, Em. I hope you're being supervised by a doctor while you do this? I worry about such a low calorie diet, but I wish you nothing but the best.

And yeah, that beginning weight? Probably mostly water, but if you continue to lose that much per week I'd start to get concerned.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 4, 2008)

Em, I wish you the best of luck.

However, I would love to know how you can talk about dieting, but I can't.  As my threads always get closed...even though at 540lbs I think me losing weight is medically needed!

I know you know what I mean, we both struggle with a lot of the same things. I wish you the best! I don't think I could do it the way you are doing it.


----------



## comperic2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

Obviously you are free to do what every makes you happy, but any diet that does not provide at least 1500 cals is flawed. This sudden weight loss is most likely water and muscle glycogen. For one thing, any low calorie diet is not a long term fix. Any immediate weight you lose will be due to water, muscle glycogen, and muscle loss. Once you have lost an appreciable amount of muscle mass your body will then start to burn whatever fat you have available. Basically you are starving yourself. Once, you get off the diet and resume normal eating your starving-state body will convert all of your calories to fat and muscle glycogen for future use. When in a starvation mode, every single gram of carbohydrate ingested will bring 3 grams of water with it. So, basically, low calorie diets are horrible.

If you want to lose weight long term you are going to have to make radical dietary and fitness alterations to your life.

And if I understand the diet properly, you are eating less than 500 cals a day? That is insane. The average female human body needs at least 1600 calories to keep from starving itself. Do what ever makes you happy, and I wish you good luck and health, but seriously, losing weight should not be that extreme or painful.


----------



## love dubh (Feb 4, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> Obviously you are free to do what every makes you happy, but any diet that does not provide at least 1500 cals is flawed.
> 
> The average female human body needs at least 1600 calories to keep from starving itself.



She said she was eating approx. 1000cal a day and is being monitored by a counselor. I eat about 1200cals a day (I know this for a fact - I track my nutritional intake), and I'm not wasting away. How can you assume that _every_ female needs 1600 calories a day? Athletes and weight trainers need much more, and the more sedentary need less. Again, you're painting with broad strokes - as you were in the Diabetes thread. If you want to be any kind of good doctor or nutritionist, you'll have to start regarding women and patients as individuals - not categories.

And Em, have you tried any strength training? Building muscle mass is very important, in preserving your bones, losing fat, and improving metabolism/stamina. I'm not talking Arnold-type lifting, but you'd be surprised what a few rounds with a 10lb dumbbell will do for you. Ask your doctor or counselor about it, though if they give you any silliness about your uterus dropping out, ignore that.  I recommend www dot stumptuous dot com. Click "Iron." You'll also find a great section on what to eat, why you're eating it, and "how" to eat. Best of luck, dearie.

Oh oh, and adding lemon juice or lime juice to water makes it so much more enjoyable, if you don't enjoy it already.  Do eet!


----------



## Risible (Feb 4, 2008)

Em, there are many, many bulletin boards that are devoted to diet talk; in fact, it's hard to escape talking about diets in RL or online. I regret that discussion of diets are not allowed here.

One of the few no-no's that Conrad has here at Dimensions is that we refrain from diet talk. I am closing this thread to respect his wishes.


----------

